# how big should i veg. these before flowering..



## rebel (Mar 2, 2010)

im getting ww, master kush and jock horror seeds soon and wandering how tall should i grow em before going to the flowering room ? i have about 6' tall space in room.


----------



## the chef (Mar 2, 2010)

Ya gotta remeber that it will double even triple in size when you put it to flower, especially if its a sativa dominant strain. 2foot should be a safe bet in my opinion but watch out fer the ww it can be a monster!


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 2, 2010)

I like about 18-24 inches...but it totally depends on your space and the plant.


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 2, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> I like about 18-24 inches...but it totally depends on your space and the plant.


 
2Dog, I ain't touching that, even friskie as I feel today. 

But back to point, it's nothing more than personal preference, LSTing abilities and height challenge.  At 6', you'll be challenged with light shields and their hanging hardware if you go long-veg on a Sat dominant.  JMO.

Luck, peace and enjoy.


.


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 2, 2010)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> 2Dog, I ain't touching that, even friskie as I feel today.
> 
> But back to point, it's nothing more than personal preference, LSTing abilities and height challenge. At 6', you'll be challenged with light shields and their hanging hardware if you go long-veg on a Sat dominant. JMO.
> 
> Luck, peace and enjoy.


 

 :hubba:     I let indicas grow longer than sativas...I agree!


----------

